# Erfahrungen mit PSR Trisafe / Safeconf



## khaos (7 März 2011)

Guten Abend, ich mache eine Technikerausbildung und schreibe eine Facharbeit über Phoenix Cantacts PSR Trisafe bzw. die Programmierungssoftware Safeconf.
Meine Frage also lautet: hat jemand von euch bereits mit dieser Sicherheits-SPS Erfahrungen sammeln können bzw. kennt sich jemand mit der Software Safeconf aus?
Ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## RoSt (8 März 2011)

Hallo khaos,

ich habe schon mehrfach mit dem PSR-Trisafe und der Software SonfConf gearbeitet. Solltest du Fragen zu der Parametrierung der Software haben, kannst du mich fragen. Dazu benötige ich aber den Softwarestand (2.4, 2.5, 2.6) mit dem du gerade arbeitest.

mfg
RoSt


----------



## khaos (8 März 2011)

Ich benutze version 2.7 und mein erstes Problem ist schonmal, dass ich garnicht erst unter "sichere Steuerung" auf anmelden klicken kann. Einmal wurde mir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere angezeigt ich soll einen Treiber herunter laden, nun kommt diese Anzeige aber nicht mehr und im Internet lassen sich keine Treiber finden... oder habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem?
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## RoSt (8 März 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du das Programm installiert hast, werden beim erstenmal die Treiber für den Betrieb des Trisafe's geladen. Es wird *zweimal *nach der Installation eines Treiber gefragt. Diese Fragen müssen jedesmal durchgeführt werden, denn es werden beide Treiberinstallationen für das Trisafe benötigt. Fehlt ein Treiber, muss man die Installation noch mal wiederholen. Geht leider nicht anders.

mfg
RoSt


----------



## khaos (8 März 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt 2 mal neu installiert es wird aber kein Treiber Download gestartet. Es wird wärend der Installation nur erwähnt ich soll wärend dem Assistenten die automatische Treibersuche anklicken, aber soetwas kann ich einfach nicht finden...


----------



## RoSt (8 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Verbindung zum Trisafe hergestellt und hatte das gleiche Problem. Dabei habe ich ein USB-Kabel mit Ferritkern benutzt. Als ich das Kabel gegen eines ohne Kern gewechselt habe, konnte ich mich sofort mit dm Trisafe verbinden. Vielleicht hilft das ja. 

mfg
RoSt


----------



## RoSt (8 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe nochmal nach verfolgt in den einzelnen Softwareständen. Eine Handinstallation der Treiber für das Trisafe war nur in den Versionen 2.4 und 2.5 nötig. Ab den neueren Versionen wird das automatisch im Hintergrund durchgeführt.

mfg
RoSt


----------



## Keryx (8 März 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben auch gerade unser erstes Projekt mit dem Trisafe umgesetzt. Der "Erstkontakt" zum Gerät gestaltet sich etwas schwierig. Bei mir war auch der Treiber installiert und wenn die USB-Verbindung gesteckt war, tauchte das Gerät auch im Gerätemanager auf, aber Anmelden an die Steuerung ging nicht.

Die Lösung war, dass die USB-Verbindung zu einem ganz bestimmten Zeitpunkt gesteckt werden musste. Nach dem Einschalten der Spannungsversorgung kommt irgendwann ein "Lampentest" bei dem alle LEDs leuchten. In diesem Moment, allso wenn alle LEDs aufleuchten, muss die USB-Verbindung gesteckt werden. Wenn das ganze erfolgreich war kommt in der Safeconf die Meldung, dass die Projekte unterschiedlich sind.

Nach diesem "Erstkontakt" ist die Verbindung kein Problem mehr, soweit ich weiß arbeitet Phoenix an diesem Problem.

Wir haben mit Safeconf 2.7 gearbeitet, weil wir das Trisafe-M mit einem Erweiterungsmodul genutzt haben. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## khaos (11 März 2011)

Habe es nun hinbekommen, der Treiber war bereits mit auf meinem PC wurde aber nicht ausgeführt, nachdem ich den Treiber direkt zum Ausführen ausgewählt habe hat er ihn installiert und alles lief wie es soll.
Danke noch mal für eure Rückmeldungen, melde mich wenn ich nochmal auf Hindernisse stoße.


----------



## khaos (24 März 2011)

So, habe dann doch noch eine Frage: Ich habe gelesen, dass Safeconf auch per Knopfdruck einen Projektbericht mit Logikplan usw erstellen kann, habe aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden. kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## RoSt (25 März 2011)

Hallo Khaos,

das sind die sogenannten "Projektinformationen". Diese findest du unter dem Punkt "Projek" und dann "Projektinformation". Wenn du das neue Fenster geöffnet hast, kannst du bei allen Zeilen, die *gelb* hinterlegt sind, deinen eigenen Text einfügen. Bei dem Namen und der Adresse des Projektmanagers ("Hersteller") sollte *kein* Name einer Person stehen, sondern nur eine Abteilung einer Firma. Sollte dort eine Person eingetragen sein, haftet die im Schadensfall, mit ihrem gesamten Privatvormögen für diesen Schaden. Das gleiche gilt auch für die beiden Prüfer ("Überprüfungen"). Wenn du alles ausgefüllt hast, kannst du noch über "Projekt\Zuordnungsliste" die Eingänge und Ausgänge, die du verwendet hast, bezeichnen. Wenn du dann das alles fertig gestellt hast, kommst du über "Datei\Projekt drucken" in eine Ansicht, was man alles drucken kann. Dort kann man z.B. über die Drucker-Einstellungen einen PDF-Drucker auswählen und alles als PDF speichern.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## khaos (28 März 2011)

Ah ok, danke nochmal für die Hilfe, ansonsten ist das Programm ja doch ziemlich selbsterklärend.

Grüße Andreas


----------

